# Uber begins to shut down the app



## JustTreatMeFair (Nov 28, 2017)

Uber has begun to shut down the app in other countries where cities are being locked down.

https://economictimes.indiatimes.co...y-in-lockdown-cities/articleshow/74767892.cms
I cannot for a moment believe it is because UBER cares anything whatsoever for individual lives or the communities. I would think their lawyers are putting in overtime analyzing the risk of class action suits over loss of life due to Covid-19 exposure traced back to a Uber Driver.

I would think we will see the same thing happen with fast food places still running drive thrus and offering takeout. Mcdonalds already did in the UK and Ireland.


----------



## BadYota (Aug 7, 2019)

I think that’s the main reason there were so many closures so fast here. Nobody wants to get sued if their customer gets a highly infectious disease and dies!


----------



## flattenmycurve (Mar 19, 2020)

If cities shut down everything Uber Lyft will have to comply.

If public transportation like buses, rail train stations remain open Uber Lyft will too technically it's actually safer as less people social distancing & all

If grocery stores, liquor stores, dispensaries, reastauraunts, bars are all deemed essential and offer delivery, carry out well Uber Lyft will leave app on.

There's so many more rides to Walmart, work etc coming in that I still cancel cuz people need to get to work


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

We're classified as an essential service, but bars and restaurants here, etc, as well as pretty much everywhere else, is closed. I've cut my driving by 50% though.


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

JustTreatMeFair said:


> Uber has begun to shut down the app in other countries where cities are being locked down.
> 
> https://economictimes.indiatimes.co...y-in-lockdown-cities/articleshow/74767892.cms
> I cannot for a moment believe it is because UBER cares anything whatsoever for individual lives or the communities. I would think their lawyers are putting in overtime analyzing the risk of class action suits over loss of life due to Covid-19 exposure traced back to a Uber Driver.
> ...


Other countries have different laws than the USA.


----------



## Projecthelpusall (Jul 8, 2019)

I’m so sorry drivers are still driving. It takes 1 pax to infect 1 driver. Then that driver to infect the rest of the pax. Is it worth it? I applied for unemployment in Ca. Because Ab5 passed and U/L aren’t complying. I may or may not get it. We will see. But I also called all of my creditors and asked for deferred payments. Which they did help me for 3 months. U/L do not give a shit about us. Just another Seth Pool of spreading the virus. Every U/L driver should apply for unemployment regardless and stop driving. Maybe they will get the message. If U/L won’t shut down because of greed then obviously they don’t care about the public. I’m not ready to die for shitty wages. Just saying.


----------



## Cdub2k (Nov 22, 2017)

The proper Social Distancing distance is 6 feet. Most Uber vehicles aren’t large enough to practice social distancing. So by default the government should have shut down these services several weeks ago


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

Projecthelpusall said:


> I'm so sorry drivers are still driving. It takes 1 pax to infect 1 driver.





Cdub2k said:


> The proper Social Distancing distance is 6 feet. Most Uber vehicles aren't large enough to practice social distancing. So by default the government should have shut down these services several weeks ago


I have a differing opinion. Although I am not driving at present, and with respect to the well-founded 6' rule, it seems possible to make a rideshare car relatively safe. You go back to the basics of how people get infected. They touch something infected and then they touch their face... or, someone infected coughs or sneezes in the car, *uncovered*. My policy before pausing driving was no uncovered coughs or sneezes. If that happens the ride is instantly terminated and the car is disinfected (never happened).

Although I did not go the extreme of a plastic barrier I did take several other precautions. This may not work for everyone. It was working for me.

1) Mini bottles of hand sanitizer from the Dollar store.
2) Individually packaged 70%+ alcohol wipes
3) Individually packaged soap&water wipes
4) Zinc throat lozenges (may kill virus at the throat)
5) Disposable gloves
6) X-O disinfectant (much safer than any bleach or Lysol solution)
7) Automotive style Negative Ion generator

No one has ever heard of X-O unless your a veternarian. It's marketed as an odor neutralizer (FDA mafia), but my colonic therapist uses it to disinfect the table between patients. I use the X-O if the entire car needs a dust off (best practices would be after every fare). The negative ion generator disperses negative ions, which adhere to particles in the air and they fall to the ground. The other items were used on an as needed basis.

So nothing is for sure with this bug, but I feel pretty comfortable with the protocol. I just need to remember to use a towel when I grab for the charging handle when charging my EV!!

https://www.dollartree.com/travel-size-scented-hand-sanitizer-3ct-packs/223292
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000WFEMKW/?tag=ubne0c-20
https://www.walmart.com/ip/Alcohol-...pyl-Individually-Wrapped-Box-of-500/342538203
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01AOF3P34/?tag=ubne0c-20
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00B7V65HS/?tag=ubne0c-20
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B014S6PUOM/?tag=ubne0c-20
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07FM4L99V/?tag=ubne0c-20


----------



## NoPool4Me (Apr 16, 2018)

flattenmycurve said:


> If cities shut down everything Uber Lyft will have to comply.
> 
> If public transportation like buses, rail train stations remain open Uber Lyft will too technically it's actually safer as less people social distancing & all
> 
> ...


I stopped driving in February, but, I tried my app for the heck of it tonight and the Uber app has added pool back. Make sure not to accidentally accept a pool ride if you are still driving.


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

JustTreatMeFair said:


> Uber has begun to shut down the app in other countries where cities are being locked down.
> 
> https://economictimes.indiatimes.co...y-in-lockdown-cities/articleshow/74767892.cms
> I cannot for a moment believe it is because UBER cares anything whatsoever for individual lives or the communities. I would think their lawyers are putting in overtime analyzing the risk of class action suits over loss of life due to Covid-19 exposure traced back to a Uber Driver.
> ...


--------------------------
Doesn't this apply only to India. It is dated tomorrow(Wed) at 10 am -- the time in Calif is Tuesday 11pm


----------



## sd1303 (Nov 11, 2015)

The queen &#128120; said:


> Other countries have different laws than the USA.


Thanks Captain.


----------



## 2win (Jun 29, 2019)

I would welcome more strict shutdowns in US. All of those people flying out of NYC, that’s a problem. Domestic flights should at the least have vigorous health screenings. And most states “essential and necessary” job enforcement is lax. There is some practicality to trying to govern a stay home policy. A lot of americans have guns and have been dreaming of their opportunity to fight for their freedom for years. I just think the sooner we go all in on the shutdown and make it a lockdown, the sooner we get through this.


----------



## sd1303 (Nov 11, 2015)

2win said:


> A lot of americans have guns and have been dreaming of their opportunity to fight for their freedom for years.


Dreaming, no. Ready, yes.


----------



## IRME4EVER (Feb 17, 2020)

Projecthelpusall said:


> I'm so sorry drivers are still driving. It takes 1 pax to infect 1 driver. Then that driver to infect the rest of the pax. Is it worth it? I applied for unemployment in Ca. Because Ab5 passed and U/L aren't complying. I may or may not get it. We will see. But I also called all of my creditors and asked for deferred payments. Which they did help me for 3 months. U/L do not give a shit about us. Just another Seth Pool of spreading the virus. Every U/L driver should apply for unemployment regardless and stop driving. Maybe they will get the message. If U/L won't shut down because of greed then obviously they don't care about the public. I'm not ready to die for shitty wages. Just saying.


I LIVE IN ARIZONA, I FULLY AGREE WITH YOU!! UBER DOESN'T CARE ABOUT THE SAFETY OF THEIR DRIVERS, THEY ARE MORE CONCERNED ABOUT REDUCING OUR PAY, IN 3 DAYS I MADE 17.69, NO CLEANING SUPPLIES FROM UBER, SO MY NEW CAR INSIDE WILL NOT BE CLEANED AS THEY WANT US TO. CAN'T AFFORD THE SUPPLIES, MUCH LESS GAS. UBER TRIES TO SEND ME ON LONGER P/U'S THAN THE TRIP IS WORTH, TRY 19 MINUTES FOR A 2 MINUTE TRIP!! I DECLINED!! HAVE HAD SEVERAL OFFERS LONGER P/U THAN TRIP WORTH. I AM NOT STUPID TO LET THE SCUMBAG RIDERS, TAKE ADVANTAGE!!


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

2win said:


> A lot of americans have guns and have been dreaming of their opportunity to fight for their freedom for years


Great idea, are they all gonna shoot the virus? Where's Denny Crane when you need him most?

Oh that's right, he has mad cow disease as well.


----------



## 2win (Jun 29, 2019)

Who is John Galt? said:


> Great idea, are they all gonna shoot the virus? Where's Denny Crane when you need him most?
> 
> Oh that's right, he has mad cow disease as well.
> 
> View attachment 437599


No silly we will shoot each other.


----------

